# Stratford rally



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Stratford rally 9th to 12th July on Stratford Race Course Luddington Road CV37 9 SE

This is just camping organised by Appletree

No toilets or showers but will have water & elsan available

£12 per night 4 nts

To book please phone Appletree on *01805 603943* or you can pay on the gate and ask to park with motorhomefacts.

Please add your name on this thread so we know who to expect

Thanks
https://www.facebook.com/groups/957854264264408/


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone coming ?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> Anyone coming ?


I am


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I might, can I pay on the gate and still camp with the usual suspects


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

brillopad said:


> I might, can I pay on the gate and still camp with the usual suspects


Yes Dennis just tell them you want to park with motorhomefacts, hope you can make it


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Anyone else joining us there ?????


----------

